# In such a short time...



## Nyrotic (Jul 18, 2010)

So I've recently discovered an Escrima school near where I live:

http://www.bahalanamulti-style.com/affiliates/monterey.htm

And I've really been wanting to learn the martial arts of my cultural heritage. However, I've got a few things that are concerning me.

First is, I'm only going to be living near this school for roughly the next 8 months, and I'm concerned I won't be able to learn a substantial amount of the art to consider myself self-sufficient. How much can I learn realistically in such a short period of time?

Second, there are free boxing classes where I'm stationed (From a rather legitimate, albeit hard teacher) and I'm wondering if there would be any benefits or consequences from learning both boxing and Escrima at the same time. Or perhaps I should focus on one art not try to take in both at once? 

I would really like to learn the art of my heritage, however I'm more interested in learning an empty handed style right now, and considering the short amount of time I have and from it seeming that Filipino martial arts generally teach the weapons portion of their systems first, it's seeming to not be the greatest of ideas...


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 18, 2010)

Nyrotic said:


> So I've recently discovered an Escrima school near where I live:
> 
> http://www.bahalanamulti-style.com/affiliates/monterey.htm
> 
> ...


Each of those arts enhances the other. If you can afford it, take both!
You will develop awesome hand speed, coordination, and footwork.


----------



## geezer (Jul 18, 2010)

Guro Harold said:


> Each of those arts enhances the other. If you can afford it, take both!
> You will develop awesome hand speed, coordination, and footwork.



What Guro Harold said.

Also, a while back Mike Giron of OGE and June Gotico of Bahalana Multistyle (the head instructor of this school) and several of his instructors (Terry, Dexter, Gene, etc.) attended an open FMA gathering here in Phoenix and gave a _free workshop_. It was great. I got a lot out of it in an hour or so...even though I train in a different system. So if you've got _8 months_, I'd stop looking around and get down there right away.


----------



## billc (Jul 18, 2010)

I am curious, you mentioned that you were interested in learning an emptyhand style now.  What are your reasons for wanting to train in an emptyhand style, leaving for now the empty hand aspects of the filipino arts?I ask this because I am interested in the motivations of a person who is choosing emptyhand vs. filipino martial art.


----------



## K831 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nyrotic said:


> So I've recently discovered an Escrima school near where I live:
> 
> http://www.bahalanamulti-style.com/affiliates/monterey.htm
> 
> ...



8 months is a long time. You are not going to master any system in 8 months, but 8 months is long enough (provided you go to class consistently and train at home regularly) to experience much improvement and to gain some very valuable SD skill. 

Another thing to consider.... you are feeling a pull to try FMA due to your heritage. Makes sense.... 8 months is plenty long enough to find out that maybe you love Escrima and got bored with boxing. Maybe you don't like swinging a stick and using open hand strikes, but you love working the heavy bag and mitts with your boxing coach. 

Look at it as a proccess of self discovery. Find out what you like, which methods make sense to you... which work best with your body/build/structure etc... Most of us on this site are either currently training in multiple arts, or have trained in/dabbled in multiple arts while trying to find what it is we like most and what works for us. 

Lastly, as to training both at the same time; This can be difficult with some styles, especially as a beginner, however, you happen to have two arts that run well together. I love boxing/kickboxing. I find they lend themselves well to just about everything else I have done (MT kickboxing is trickier for me to integrate) but the boxing I do mixes very well with my Kenpo/FMA. 

Since the boxing you mentioned is free, I would start both, if they fit together and you like both, well, then you have a mix that will put you on the path to being a very skilled striker at all ranges, weapons included. If you don't like them both, then you are that much closer to determine what you need to study to fulfill your goals.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 19, 2010)

You could do a lot worse than boxing in terms of an empty hand tool kit for your eskrima.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nyrotic said:


> So I've recently discovered an Escrima school near where I live:
> 
> http://www.bahalanamulti-style.com/affiliates/monterey.htm
> 
> ...


 
I agree with Guro Harold, each will enhance the other.  I've long done FMA's, Boxing/Muay Thai, and the grappling arts, and i've found they blend together well.

And 8 months, while not enough time to build mastery (what the heck is mastery anyway) should be a good exposure, and surely you can continue your training wherever you end up.

It's a journey, not a destination.


----------



## Xael (Aug 8, 2010)

I would definitely do it.
Do you have any FMA training? If not, I do not see why you would hesitate at all. 
First off, you might not like FMA, or you might not like boxing. Since one is free, you really have nothing to lose. You should be seeking knowledge and improvement constantly throughout your journey as an artist. 

You will definitely at least walk out of that boxing gym with better conditioning and you will know what it is like to take hits if they allow sparring. This in and of itself is priceless as most martial arts do not spar full contact with punches. So yes, do both. Take what you can when you can. 

Any training is better than no training. Also if you need further evidence, take a look at all the masters that do seminars and retreats for weekends. People walk out of those things with techniques and skillsets that they previously did not have. Your situation is 8 months not a weekend... you will get a ton of training if you play your cards right!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2010)

Train both, enjoy them and pick up what you can!


----------

